# Green tomato recipes



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

This time of year many get caught with a lot of green tomato's and don't know what to do with them. Here are some Ideas.

*GREEN TOMATO RELISH *

11 lb. green tomatoes, chopped (with skins)
4 or 5 green tart apples, chopped
4 or 5 onions, peeled and chopped
1 large green pepper, seeded and chopped
3 1/2 cups cider vinegar
4 celery stalks with leaves, chopped
2 cups brown sugar
2 cups white sugar
2 tablespoons whole mixed pickling spice
1 cup water
1/2 cup canning salt

The secret to good relish and pickles is fresh pickling spices. Never use leftover pickling spice from last year's canning. It's important not to skimp on the sugar, because the full amount is required for adequate preservation. If the sugar amount is changed, the relish may spoil. If regular salt is used in place of canning salt, the relish may become cloudy since due to the anti-caking ingredients in plain salt. Canning salt does not contain these ingredients, making for clear, bright, pickles and relishes.

Wash tomatoes well. Chop the tomatoes into a large pan or bowl and sprinkle with the salt. Hang the chopped tomatoes in a cheesecloth wrap or cloth bag and allow to drain overnight. Discard juice.

The next day, add onions, celery, green pepper, sugars, apples, vinegar and water.

Stir in the whole mixed pickling spices.

Cook the mixture over low heat in a large pan, stirring often, until vegetables begin to stick on the bottom of the pan and the water is gone. This will take about 2 to 3 hours.

Have ready 7 to 9 pint size canning jars (depends on the size of the onions, tomatoes, etc. which were used).

Ladle hot relish into clean jars leaving 1/2-inch headspace and adjust lids. Process in a boiling water bath for 10 minutes

*
GREEN TOMATO RELISH *

20 green tomatoes
10 onions
2 green bell peppers
3 c. sugar
3 c. vinegar
3 c. chopped cucumbers
1 tsp. cloves
1 tsp. cinnamon
1 can pimento

Grind tomatoes, onions, green peppers, and cucumbers. Place in a large pot and sprinkle with salt. Let stand overnight. Next morning, drain vegetables thoroughly and add remaining ingredients. Cook over medium heat until vegetables are tender and well blended. Pour into hot sterilized jars and seal.

*Fried Green Tomato Benedict with Ham & Pimiento Cheese Hollandaise*

Makes 4 servings
Ingredients
4 thin slices of ham
2 tablespoons chopped chives, for garnish
4 eggs
2 teaspoons white or rice vinegar
4 large slices of fried green tomatoes
Salt & freshly cracked pepper

Pimiento Cheese Hollandaise
8 tablespoons (1 stick) unsalted butter
4 egg yolks
1 tablespoon lemon juice
4 teaspoons powdered cheddar cheese (found in your standard mac n' cheese package)
1 4 ounce jar of pimientos, chopped
Dash of cayenne or tabasco optional
Dash of Worcestershire sauce
Salt to taste

Directions
Start with the fried green tomatoes. Recipe below. Once they're cooked, keep them in the oven on warm until you're ready to assemble the dish.

Next bring a large saucepan two-thirds-filled with water to a boil, then add the vinegar. Bring the water to a boil again, then lower the heat to a bare simmer.

Make the pimiento cheese hollandaise. Vigorously whisk together egg yolks and lemon juice in a stainless steel bowl until the mixture is thickened and doubled in volume. Place the bowl over a saucepan containing barely simmering water (or use a double boiler); the water should not touch the bottom of the bowl. Continue to whisk rapidly. Be careful not to let the eggs get too hot or they will scramble. Slowly drizzle in the melted butter and continue to whisk until the sauce is thickened and doubled in volume. Remove from heat, whisk in powdered cheese a teaspoon at a time, Worcestershire sauce and cayenne. Stir in the pimientos. Cover and place in a warm spot until ready to use for the eggs Benedict. If the sauce gets too thick, whisk in a few drops of warm water before serving. Salt to taste

Poach the eggs. Here is an easy method for poaching eggs. Essentially, working one egg at a time, crack an egg into a small bowl and slip into the barely simmering water. Once it begins to solidify, slip in another egg, until you have all four cooking. Turn off the heat, cover the pan, and let sit for 4 minutes. (Remember which egg went in first, you'll want to take it out first.) When it comes time to remove the eggs, gently lift out with a slotted spoon. Note that the timing is a little variable on the eggs, depending on the size of your pan, how much water, how many eggs, and how runny you like them. You might have to experiment a little with your set-up to figure out what you need to do to get the eggs exactly the way you like them.

Gently remove the eggs from the poaching water and set in a bowl.

To assemble the eggs Benedict, put two fried green tomatoes on each plate and top each with a thin slice of Smithfield ham. You can trim the ham to fit the tomato if you'd like. Put a poached egg on top of the ham, pour hollandaise over. Top with sprinkles of chives and fresh cracked black pepper. Serve at once.

*Fried Green Tomatoes*
Ingredients
1 large egg, lightly beaten 
1/2 cup buttermilk
1/2 cup all-purpose flour, divided
1/2 cup cornmeal
1 teaspoon salt
1/2 teaspoon pepper
1/4 teaspoon red pepper flakes
3 medium-size green tomatoes, cut into 1/3-inch slices
Vegetable oil
Bacon drippings
Salt to taste
Directions
Combine egg and buttermilk; set aside.
Combine 1/4 cup all-purpose flour, cornmeal, 1 teaspoon salt, red pepper flakes, and pepper in a shallow bowl or pan.
Dredge tomato slices in remaining 1/4 cup flour; dip in egg mixture, and dredge in cornmeal mixture.
Pour oil/bacon dripping to a depth of 1/4 to 1/2 inch in a large cast-iron skillet; heat to 375°. Drop tomatoes, in batches, into hot oil, and cook 2 minutes on each side or until golden. Drain on paper towels or a rack. Sprinkle hot tomatoes with salt.

 Al


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

LOVE fried green 'maters !!!


----------

